# BOught a p250 offline



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ordered it and it will be here Friday! Woot excited! It is full-size in 9mm and I'm curious as to what is all going to come with it cuz I've seen many videos o them coming with different stuff such as mags holsters and locks! Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

They generally come with case, paperwork, and one mag, if new you will get some lube as well.....anything else is a plus....JJ


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

It's funny they only come with that cuz my dads xdm and my moms sr9 came with extra grips 2 mags mag holster gun holster and lock lol. That's the first I've heard of that


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Zach
I am surprised you were not told what came with it when you bought the pistol....JJ


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

I biught from cheaper than dirt and I didn't see what it all came with maybe I missed it but I was just curious jj.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> They generally come with case, paperwork, and one mag, if new you will get some lube as well.....anything else is a plus....JJ


That's what mine came with, I have the p250c .40cal, I really enjoy it, hope you enjoy yours as well and congrats on your new buy.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks should e here friday


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Zach
They are really great pistols ...I own two ......congrats on yours...JJ


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I too own two, you'll be happy with your purchase. Lot's of options.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Where did u guys buy a extra mag? Local shop don't have any! And what's ur opinion on reloads? If not I'll use Winchester white box


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Zach471 said:


> Where did u guys buy a extra mag? Local shop don't have any! And what's ur opinion on reloads? If not I'll use Winchester white box


from the p250 manual....

*"2. The use of reloaded, "remanufactured" hand-loaded, or other non-standard ammunition
voids all warranties."*


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

So I have a better chance if something breaking with reloads? And how would they know if I was shooting reloads or winchesters?


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

They wouldn't unless you told them. Try Gun Parts | Shooting Supplies | Top Gun Supply for the magazines.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok thanks. And also anyone recommend a good tactical holster for it? Like a leg side one not a hipside


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

As far as thigh holster safariland is about the only brand I have seen for a p250. There are not a lot of holsters for p250's period. I have heard some guys at work say they have found some H&K holsters that work. Magazines for these are few and far between so don't waist time looking in shops. Cheaper Than Dirt was pretty high at like $45 but had them. I scored big on a set of 3 on Gunbroker for $75.


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

Holy crap 45$! An what about the tornado tactical universal holster? Anyone here about those?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ryan @ Sig customer service will give you a nice discount on accessories, caliber exchange kits, mags etc. when you register your new Sig....JJ


----------



## Zach471 (Feb 5, 2012)

ok right on


----------

